# Spouse/civil partner visa questions - help!



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

I was wondering if I could get a bit of advice from other expats here who have moved to the UK. I'm American and my husband is British. We met in New Zealand while on a working holiday, got a civil union here, and now that our visas are up we're heading back to the UK. I am applying for a civil partnership visa, which I was told would be fairly straightforward. However, I'm running into a few things that are making me nervous.

1) The online application that we're required to complete seems REALLY restrictive. It won't even let me type apostrophe's for chrissake! So trying to explain our somewhat complicated residency situation is impossible (because I'm American, I will be applying in the USA, but we will only be there for a few weeks while we visit my family and while my visa is processed). For my address details, I have put our current New Zealand address (where we live together) and for my alternate contact details I've put my American permanent address. For HIS details, they asked for his UK address, so I put that, as well as my USA address for his alternate contact details. But we DO live together! Is that going to raise red flags?? I don't know how else to explain it!

2) The questions about the property we will be occupying - why on earth do they need to know how many rooms in the house there are?? His parents own a flat in Scotland, so we were going to put that, but because we're not actually there at the moment they've rented out the flat, so my partner is concerned that if Immigration do any research into it, they'll see that we don't live there and be suspicious. The only other option I can put is his brother's address, since we'd also be able to stay there until we find a place of our own, but again, we don't OWN that property and other people are living there, because he's been out of the UK for almost two years on a working holiday!

3) The questions about income and "how much does your sponsor spend on living expenses per month" - are they REALLY strict about how much you have to earn in order to bring your spouse into the country?? Again, I found it really difficult to explain that he DOESN'T pay for living expenses on his own, we have a combined income and so we share all expenses.

I wouldn't think this would be at all difficult to understand, but the way that it comes through on the online form, it makes us look really suspicious! Can anyone help relieve my concerns at all? Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Though I haven't been through the UK visa process myself (my employer handled my paperwork when I moved there for a year), the issues you raise sound fairly typical of visa applications around the world.

Online applications are a pretty recent development, so if the forms are a bit kludgy, it's pretty much par for the course. And, as you've noticed, the forms are designed for those who fit very strict pigeon holes. 

The questions about the property you will be occupying are similar to those on the US forms for a spouse. They want to know that you have accommodation when you arrive (i.e. won't be looking for council housing) and that you won't be the 23rd and 24th residents in a 2 bedroom flat. (If you were trying to bring him back to the US as your spouse, you'd have to prove you have signed a lease already, even though you have no idea when his visa will come through or even if it will be approved. The standard is to prove that the US citizen in the couple is "committed" to return to the US regardless of what happens to the spouse. Always seemed a bit unreasonable to me.)

In most countries they do want the local national to prove that they can provide for the foreigner. Again, this is to keep the foreigner off welfare. A big factor will be the sort of work you do, and how likely it is that you'll be able to find a job when/if they let you into the UK. 

In some countries, when they issue a visa to the foreign spouse/partner, there is a restriction on working for the first year or two - in effect, to "prove" that the sponsor really is able to provide for the person. I don't think that's the case for the UK (someone here with recent experience will have to chime in) but they are checking to make sure he isn't a candidate himself for the dole when he gets back.

Just try to think about their concerns - you need to show that you didn't just latch onto this guy as a quick ticket out of wherever you were, that you've actually got a long-term relationship, that you will be able to find and keep a job in the UK and that he is returning to something (i.e. a job, family, etc.) in the UK and not fleeing something he did wrong overseas and looking to sign up for state benefits as soon as the plane touches down.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Hi Bev! Thanks for the loads of advice, and for putting my mind at ease. I realize I sounded like a bit of a basket case earlier...which is ironic, because I actually worked in an immigration law office myself, once upon a time! Now I can totally understand why we had panicky clients on the phone all the time...the process is VERY intimidating when you're actually the one under the microscope.

I have a Bachelor's degree from a top-tier American university and have (in my opinion) a stellar resume, so I expect to have no problems whatsoever finding employment in the UK. I tried to make this clear on the online form, but of course they only allow you about fifty characters for any explanations.

Mainly I just want to know that they're not just going to look at what's printed on the form and chuck it into the Rejected bin. It's not like they really gave me a chance to give them any details, anyway...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Can you go to the consulate?*



Badly Drawn Girl said:


> Hi Bev! Thanks for the loads of advice, and for putting my mind at ease. I realize I sounded like a bit of a basket case earlier...which is ironic, because I actually worked in an immigration law office myself, once upon a time! Now I can totally understand why we had panicky clients on the phone all the time...the process is VERY intimidating when you're actually the one under the microscope.
> 
> I have a Bachelor's degree from a top-tier American university and have (in my opinion) a stellar resume, so I expect to have no problems whatsoever finding employment in the UK. I tried to make this clear on the online form, but of course they only allow you about fifty characters for any explanations.
> 
> Mainly I just want to know that they're not just going to look at what's printed on the form and chuck it into the Rejected bin. It's not like they really gave me a chance to give them any details, anyway...


What I did when I applied for my own visa (I am married to a German national) was to go to the consulate and ask all these questions. If you must leave the current place where you are, then move back home and apply there, but don't give addresses all around the place, that muddles the waters and confuses the already overworked immigration workers.

If you are living together then provide the address where you are living together, I don't see why you should be providing addresses all around the place. You have an address as a couple, use that. When you move the local postal system should be able to redirect all correspondence for a couple of months to any other given address elsewhere.

Putting the address of your partner's parents or brother is perfectly legitimate, Just tell the truth about your plans (if your plans are to live in a bedroom in somebody else's house, say so, there is no shame on that, most Asian families do exactly that, so immigration people should no question why you would do such a thing).

It would help if your partner moves ahead of you and finds a job (any job!) this would be proof that he can take care of you. When I first came to the UK my partner had been working already for 3 months when I landed in Heathrow.

As a married partner you have automatic rights to live and work in the UK, you'll get a 5 year permit (that may take as much as one year to be issued! so you will need to insist that a temporary document is issued, this may have changed) that will get immigration off your back for that period.

You mention civil partnership instead of marriage. Are you really married? Are you a same sex couple? I don't know what the situation is on either of this regard, in my case I am married in the traditional sense, the process was slow but very straight forward, people just living together or in same sex civil partnerships may experience many other issues I am not familiar with.

Good luck, lets hope you go successfully through all the bureaucratic rigmarole....


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Hi there, and thanks for your input.

To answer your questions:

1) No, we are a heterosexual couple (I'm a girl and he's the boy, for the record lol). The reason we got a civil union is because we knew we would have to have some sort of legal registered partnership in order for us to stay together (seeing as we're both from different countries) but because we're overseas at the moment, we didn't want to have a full-out wedding without our friends or family present.

2A) The reason I've put two separate addresses is because they give you the opportunity to say whether or not the first address will be your point of contact during the application process. If they give you that option, why would they mind listing two addresses?

2B) We do have an "address as a couple," which is currently in New Zealand - however, they ask different questions for me and for him. For me, they ask me what my _current address_ is. For him, they ask what his _address in the UK_ is. Since he is obviously not in the UK at the moment, that is not his current address, but neither will our New Zealand address be our point of contact during the application process. Do you see my confusion?

3) I think my concern about the living situation came from this line on the American visa application website: "Under the Rules you must demonstrate that you have the intention and ability to acquire adequate accommodation of your own or which you occupy yourselves (i.e. a separate unit of accommodation. One room in a shared property may not be acceptable other than on a strictly temporary basis)." Presumably, since we have both been employed for years and have been supporting ourselves since we met, they would consider this "adequate intention and ability"??


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

On second thought (in reference to the address thing), perhaps I should just wait until we're actually in the States and then exclude our New Zealand address altogether. But the fact that we're just staying at my temporary US address (it's my parents' place) doesn't really reinforce the fact that we actually live together, so much as our shared NZ address does...

GAH!


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

As mentioned earlier they are just screening the dodgy ones out. If you are above board you will be fine.

Worst thing is they write to you for more information.

Was based in NZ and am not a brit. I hold a malaysian passport and am married to a Nz'er. I have got Right of Abode, which is a residency status for the UK through my mother. I applied for settlement visas for wife and children a year and a bit ago and was also worried, but it is very straight forward.

You will do fine.

Cheers


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

jlms said:


> As a married partner you have automatic rights to live and work in the UK, you'll get a 5 year permit (that may take as much as one year to be issued! so you will need to insist that a temporary document is issued, this may have changed) that will get immigration off your back for that period.


*This isn't true anymore. You don't have the automatic right to live and work in the UK just because you are married to a Brit. Unfortunately, you don't get that right until the government approves your visa. With a civil partnership or marriage, you must first apply for FLR (Further Leave to Remain), which is for a 2 year probationary period. You then must apply for LTR (Leave to Remain) within 28 days of the FLR expiring. You also must now pass a KOL (Knowlege of Life in the UK) test before you can even apply for LTR.

Badly Drawn Girl, I don't forsee any problems at all with you receiving FLR. As long as you are straightforward and truthful with them, you shouldn't have any problems. One thing I will recommend to you, once you receive it and are living over here....begin to prepare yourself for the ILR you will apply for in 2 years. Make sure you have your name on a bank account, try to have your name attached to your council tax, register for a doctor at your local surgery, have your name put on some utility bills, etc. The reason for this is because when you apply for ILR, they require you to have 20 different pieces of mail addressed to you/ or jointly to you and your partner from the past 2 years. I had a bit more because I tried to save a piece of mail per month. This is to prove you have been living together for the 2 year probationary period. They won't take just any pieces of mail...they must be from official sources. So start collecting as soon as you can once you move and get settled. 

Good luck with everything! I am certain you will have your shiny new visa in your passport in no time.*


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Uh?*



izzysmum04 said:


> *This isn't true anymore. You don't have the automatic right to live and work in the UK just because you are married to a Brit. Unfortunately, you don't get that right until the government approves your visa. With a civil partnership or marriage, you must first apply for FLR (Further Leave to Remain), which is for a 2 year probationary period. You then must apply for LTR (Leave to Remain) within 28 days of the FLR expiring. You also must now pass a KOL (Knowlege of Life in the UK) test before you can even apply for LTR.
> 
> Badly Drawn Girl, I don't forsee any problems at all with you receiving FLR. As long as you are straightforward and truthful with them, you shouldn't have any problems. One thing I will recommend to you, once you receive it and are living over here....begin to prepare yourself for the ILR you will apply for in 2 years. Make sure you have your name on a bank account, try to have your name attached to your council tax, register for a doctor at your local surgery, have your name put on some utility bills, etc. The reason for this is because when you apply for ILR, they require you to have 20 different pieces of mail addressed to you/ or jointly to you and your partner from the past 2 years. I had a bit more because I tried to save a piece of mail per month. This is to prove you have been living together for the 2 year probationary period. They won't take just any pieces of mail...they must be from official sources. So start collecting as soon as you can once you move and get settled.
> 
> Good luck with everything! I am certain you will have your shiny new visa in your passport in no time.*



You do have the right to live and work with your spouse if he/she is an EU national, *it is an EEA (European Economic Area) treaty*, this is prominently explained in the Home Office website and any relevant documentation. I can't imagine Brits are discriminated against in their own country, but one never knows  The right is automatic in the sense that is the only requisite you need in order to be allowed to settle in an EEA country.

Of course you have to probe it is not a marriage of convenience and that a real married relationship exists, which is the reason or the probation period, but during such period you are entitled to work and go in and out of the country.

What is news to me is the exam for LTR, I received my LTR a couple of years ago and at no point an exam was mentioned, so this must be quite a fairly new development ( I know that when you apply for British citizenship you have now to pass an exam, so maybe the exam you mentioned was introduced more less at the same time).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jlms said:


> You do have the right to live and work with your spouse if he/she is an EU national, *it is an EEA (European Economic Area) treaty*, this is prominently explained in the Home Office website and any relevant documentation. I can't imagine Brits are discriminated against in their own country, but one never knows  The right is automatic in the sense that is the only requisite you need in order to be allowed to settle in an EEA country.


I've seen a number of people quote this EEA rule here on the forum for both Britain and Spain. I have tried in vain to find any reference to this on the French Service-Public website, and in fact I had considerable difficulty myself in getting the right to live and work here in France, even though I am married to a French national. (French law can be like that - as a spouse, I am expected to live with my spouse, but the State can still refuse me a visa to do so.)

I do know that the French still refuse the right to work to the spouse of a French national for at least a year after the marriage (possibly two these days). Personally, I'd jump through whatever hoops they put you through to get the visa that states you have working rights, no matter what that EEA treaty is supposed to say.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Reference in the UK's Home Office website*



Bevdeforges said:


> I've seen a number of people quote this EEA rule here on the forum for both Britain and Spain. I have tried in vain to find any reference to this on the French Service-Public website, and in fact I had considerable difficulty myself in getting the right to live and work here in France, even though I am married to a French national. (French law can be like that - as a spouse, I am expected to live with my spouse, but the State can still refuse me a visa to do so.)
> 
> I do know that the French still refuse the right to work to the spouse of a French national for at least a year after the marriage (possibly two these days). Personally, I'd jump through whatever hoops they put you through to get the visa that states you have working rights, no matter what that EEA treaty is supposed to say.
> Cheers,
> Bev



EEA & Swiss nationals (INF 18)

Try looking for rights of EEA nationals, normally the rights of their family members will be explained there.

Amazingly the Home Office recognizes that this information does not necessarily apply to British citizens  . A case waiting to be brought to the EU courts if there ever was one IMHO.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*spouse*



Badly Drawn Girl said:


> On second thought (in reference to the address thing), perhaps I should just wait until we're actually in the States and then exclude our New Zealand address altogether. But the fact that we're just staying at my temporary US address (it's my parents' place) doesn't really reinforce the fact that we actually live together, so much as our shared NZ address does...
> 
> GAH!


 I way to give proof of cohabiting , is to provide signed and witnessed documentation for a shared house/apartment or hotel room in BOTH of your names . Civil marriage is/was the period of time you lived together on a continous basis , as apposed to a ceremony declaring your love . Wherever you move , you will need proof of living together with similar documentation , this is how British immigration explained it to me when i had thought of returning to the UK to establish my full pension rights .
I think i am correct in saying that , the continuance rule is to ensure you are aware of British culture and can converse in reasonable English .
Hope this gives a little more insight . Colin .


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

I beg to differ with others above.

I still say that you will get settlement Visa as a spouse, which will entitle you to work and receive the benefits of a British Citizen. Having to sit the test is more aligned to work permits and citizenship.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

AustinWong said:


> I beg to differ with others above.
> 
> I still say that you will get settlement Visa as a spouse, which will entitle you to work and receive the benefits of a British Citizen. Having to sit the test is more aligned to work permits and citizenship.


 You are most likely correct in regards to a legal spouse , but i read a while ago that civil partnership needs to be proven , as there is no documentation for the period of co-habitation required ,other than that which you have to offer, once you have proven this , you have the same rights as a LEGALLY married couple . Colin


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

Fair point.

I am wondering now if there is something amiss.

Is Badly Drawn Girl a guy? I am guessing not.

If they are man and wife they may have had a celebrant marry them or just got it sorted in a registry office. This does not make it a civil union, they will be considered legally marrie.

So which is it? If they are husband and wife she should be applying for a settlement visa as a spouse.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Although when I married my Argentine husband, 25 years ago, the immigration situation was totally different and he was given indefinite leave to remain after only one year. But things have changed.

I read an article recently about an Indian man and an American woman and their three children (plus one child from the woman's first marriage), who wanted to live in the UK. The man and his three children were granted British passports before they left India and thought that once they were in the UK, the American wife and American daughter would have no problem to remain. The 15 year old girl has been refused leave to remain without an appeal and the mother has also been refused leave to remain with an appeal. 

From what I have been reading recently, it seems that it is no longer true that being married to a British citizen, gives you automatic rights to remain. 

Obviously, we shouldn't believe everything we read, but some of it must be right.

Michelle


----------



## AustinWong (May 21, 2008)

I think the issue there is you must have your settlement visas before you arrived issued in your home country. Same rule applied to us.

Maybe the article did not clarify? Only guessing.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

AustinWong said:


> I think the issue there is you must have your settlement visas before you arrived issued in your home country. Same rule applied to us.
> 
> Maybe the article did not clarify? Only guessing.


The article did state something to that effect, but the fact that the family had been resident in India before they arrived in the UK, made it impossible for the family to relocate to the USA first, as they had no home there and the husband would not have been able to get a work visa, making it impossible for him to feed and clothe a family of six. If I remember rightly, he did have a job lined up in the UK though.

I suppose every case is looked at differently though.


Michelle


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope no one minds, but I would like to ask a few questions now myself. (Please feel free to tell me if I am being arrogant or rude in any way; if I am I apologize ahead of time.) As some of you know from my previous posts; my husband Mark, my son Tom and I are hoping to move into the UK ourselves if Mark can find a job first. He is an IT specialist; a Network Administrator/Analyst in fact. My question is simply how difficult it might be for both of us to apply for work visas? In my case; I don't have skills anywhere near the level of Mark's but if we did move to the UK; Mark and I thought it would be easier to afford everything if I could get even a part time job in an Asda store or some other similar location. I do have a few skills; having previous experience as a store clerk; both a printer and a mail room clerk in the US Navy, as a peer tutor; and an administrative assistant...I do not know though how many of my skills are employable there though...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> My question is simply how difficult it might be for both of us to apply for work visas?


 The trick is that normally you can only make one application at a time for a visa. (Check with the Consulate on that one.) If you apply for a dependent/spouse visa, then you and your son get your visas if your husband gets his.

If you apply for your own work visa, you could wind up bound by the terms of that visa, which may not grant you residence rights that correspond with those of your husband. Say you lose your job, you may be required to leave the country, while your husband would have the right to stay. Your son would stay or go depending on who got him a dependent visa. 

Or worse, say one of you gets a work visa and the other is turned down. Then what do you do?

You might also want to ask the Consulate what you work status would be if you enter the country on a dependent's visa. It may be fairly easy to convert if and when you find a job - or there may be a standard waiting period during which you cannot work (say, a year or two). But it generally depends on what type of visas the family enters the country on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank-you Bev; again you ease my mind greatly and make much sense...I will do it...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> I hope no one minds, but I would like to ask a few questions now myself. (Please feel free to tell me if I am being arrogant or rude in any way; if I am I apologize ahead of time.) ...


This forum is for giving and asking advice. Please ask as many questions as you wish.

Michelle


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Apply as a family.*



LadyLily43 said:


> I hope no one minds, but I would like to ask a few questions now myself. (Please feel free to tell me if I am being arrogant or rude in any way; if I am I apologize ahead of time.) As some of you know from my previous posts; my husband Mark, my son Tom and I are hoping to move into the UK ourselves if Mark can find a job first. He is an IT specialist; a Network Administrator/Analyst in fact. My question is simply how difficult it might be for both of us to apply for work visas? In my case; I don't have skills anywhere near the level of Mark's but if we did move to the UK; Mark and I thought it would be easier to afford everything if I could get even a part time job in an Asda store or some other similar location. I do have a few skills; having previous experience as a store clerk; both a printer and a mail room clerk in the US Navy, as a peer tutor; and an administrative assistant...I do not know though how many of my skills are employable there though...


First make sure you can get here. The consulate should be able to answer your questions. Also Google for Home Office and spend some time on their website, normally all answers are there.

Your skills seem perfectly OK, the problem is to be allowed to work, the home office website and the British consulate shuld disipate any doubts you have on that regard.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

AustinWong said:


> I beg to differ with others above.
> 
> I still say that you will get settlement Visa as a spouse, which will entitle you to work and receive the benefits of a British Citizen. Having to sit the test is more aligned to work permits and citizenship.


*This is not true. Yes, you can work on the spousal settlement visa, but you still do not receive all the same benefits as a British citizen. That's why "no recourse to public funds" is stamped on the visa. She will be entitled to ones through her job only, if she gets one, and that will be it. 

After she is here for 2 years, she will then have to apply for ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain), but before she can apply she must sit and pass the Life in the UK test. This became a requirement as of either April/May of last year. Not sure of the date, as I received my ILR long before the requirement came into play. It is no longer just for work permits and citizenship. As this page will attest. 

I only know all of this because I went through all these processes, being married to a Brit, and moving to England to live with him. I'm applying for my citizenship this year. *


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

jlms said:


> What is news to me is the exam for LTR, I received my LTR a couple of years ago and at no point an exam was mentioned, so this must be quite a fairly new development ( I know that when you apply for British citizenship you have now to pass an exam, so maybe the exam you mentioned was introduced more less at the same time).


*Yes, they just made it a requirement as of last April or May. You can use the results of that test for when you apply for citizenship as well. So, I guess that is a good thing. Once you take it and pass when you apply for ILR, you no longer need to take it when you apply for citizenship. Just have to be sure to save your certificate.*


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks much; test or no test I do not mind at all; I've taken lots of tests for various reasons; they don't bug me...I do got a question though now...sorry I do end up having a lot of them because I like knowing exactly what I get into so I am not left unaware...What do you mean by "benefits"? I am just curious...Thanks either way...


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

LadyLily43 said:


> Thanks much; test or no test I do not mind at all; I've taken lots of tests for various reasons; they don't bug me...I do got a question though now...sorry I do end up having a lot of them because I like knowing exactly what I get into so I am not left unaware...What do you mean by "benefits"? I am just curious...Thanks either way...


Receiving benefits WAS the British system of handing out money to the most needy, although this is totally absued now. There are a million types of benefits such as, unemployment, disability, tax credits to name but a few.

Michelle


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

izzysmum04 said:


> *
> 
> I only know all of this because I went through all these processes, being married to a Brit, and moving to England to live with him. I'm applying for my citizenship this year. *


Good luck - I remember when my husband went down this road and never anticipated that we would be living in his country some 15 years later...........

Michelle


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

AustinWong said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I am wondering now if there is something amiss.
> 
> ...


Hi again, sorry I missed all these replies earlier on! Just to clarify: a civil partnership (at least in New Zealand) is officially recognized as on-par with marriage as far as legal rights go. It simply is a secular alternative for same-sex couples (not us) or couples who do not wish to have a traditional wedding (us). We did indeed have a celebrant and signed declarations of civil union just as we would have done if we were married.

The UK recognizes this as equivalent to marriage; Canada, however, gives civil partnerships a one- or two-year (I forget) probationary period where you have to prove that you have been together for at least that amount of time. So it's kind of in between a de-facto partnership and a marriage. But as far as I'm aware, the UK rules state that I am "as good as married."

And yes, I am applying for a spousal visa.


----------



## Jenny Marie (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello there,

I'm also an American who married a UK citizen. I can give you some advice on some of your questions. I came on a spouse visa, not a civil partnership. However, some things are similar. First of all, about your residency in the UK, give all the details necessary, but don't worry about it too much. We were worried about the same thing since we were moving back into my husband's house, which is 3 bedrooms, but was already occupied by 4 people. Turned out not to be an issue for us at least.

As for the money, it didn't turn out to be an issue either. As a recent college grad, I had perhaps $500 or so in my bank account and I'm pretty sure my husband's was in the negative amounts...

As far as I can tell, the main things they want to know are:
1. That you can financially support yourself in the UK (my husband has a job here, so that covered that)
2. That you're willing to work when you get here (I included my resume and job listings that I could apply for with my application)

We also included a budget, which I think was helpful too. My husband broke down all the costs he paid living in his house and then make a second budget that figured me in as well as predicting food costs and such. We stuck it all in a nice binder with tabs and a table of contents and things seemed to be fine.

My only other piece of advice is to be aware that you'll have to be in the U.S. to receive your visa as they require you to send your passport with the application. My husband and I got very lucky to get ours in a little less than a week, but it can sometimes take much longer. Good Luck, and if you need any other advice, let me know. --Jenny


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Jenny Marie said:


> We also included a budget, which I think was helpful too. My husband broke down all the costs he paid living in his house and then make a second budget that figured me in as well as predicting food costs and such. We stuck it all in a nice binder with tabs and a table of contents and things seemed to be fine.


Wow, is this really necessary? I just submitted my online application and I stated that we combine our income and share all our expenses, and that we make X amount of money per month. It's practically impossible for us to figure out a budget where only one of us would be providing income because we've had a joint account almost since the beginning of our relationship.


----------



## Jenny Marie (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think a budget is totally necessary, but it looks nice. Ours wasn't exact either. Just vague estimates. Makes it look like you have your finances all lined up and such.


----------



## Crazywolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, just found this forum and looking for information for my situation. I am British man and I have been living and working in Dubai for over a year. I got married here to an Iranian woman and we would like to move to the UK. The problem is that all the information we have found is about bringing your spouse to the UK when you are already living there, There is nothing to inform you of what to do when you both want to move there together after living out of the country for a long period of time.

The problem lies with the fact that they require you to have job and home before you move back or bring your spouse. The problem i have is that my wife is on my Visa and if i leave to get a job and home in UK without her that leaves her in Dubai illegally. I have sent e-mails to the British Embassy and Visa offices but i do not hold out much luck in that department (probably just a list of links taking me to sites i have already been to and found nothing)

This is getting to be very urgent now as we would like to start a family and this is not the right environment to start raising kids.

I would appreciate any help that anyone could give me in this matter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Crazywolf said:


> Hi, just found this forum and looking for information for my situation. I am British man and I have been living and working in Dubai for over a year. I got married here to an Iranian woman and we would like to move to the UK. The problem is that all the information we have found is about bringing your spouse to the UK when you are already living there, There is nothing to inform you of what to do when you both want to move there together after living out of the country for a long period of time.
> 
> The problem lies with the fact that they require you to have job and home before you move back or bring your spouse. The problem i have is that my wife is on my Visa and if i leave to get a job and home in UK without her that leaves her in Dubai illegally. I have sent e-mails to the British Embassy and Visa offices but i do not hold out much luck in that department (probably just a list of links taking me to sites i have already been to and found nothing)
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware, you are not REQUIRED to have a job in the UK in order to sponsor somebody. My SO and I were in the same situation, having met while working abroad in New Zealand, so he had also been out of the country for some time. We had no problems having my spousal visa approved. Basically they just want you to show that you are both capable of financially supporting each other (i.e. your wife cannot end up on the dole) and that you have ties to the country. We proved this by including a letter from my brother-in-law who owns a house in the UK and who was offering us a place to stay while we searched for accomodation of our own. Really it's not that unusual for people to meet their spouses while traveling abroad.


----------



## Crazywolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Many thanks Badly Drawn Girl. I have been worrying about this problem for so long now. I know that they are clamping down on marriage for Green card type scenarios so i have to check even the smallest details. At least my wife's spoken English is very good so i suppose that is a bonus as well.

Again thanks for the information.


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

*So kind!*



MichelleAlison said:


> This forum is for giving and asking advice. Please ask as many questions as you wish.
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle - You are always so kind and humble! I just want to say your positive attitude is refreshing and inspiring.


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

*Visa Application*

Hi - I just applied for, and received, my entry clearance visa, both for myself and my 13 year old. It was a long process. I also moved from one country to the US and then to the UK. What I did was this: I used my god-sister's address in the US as my contact address. I used my work address in the UK as my contact address in the UK. I used the YMCA as proof of immediate housing upon arrival (you will satisfy this requirement when you give the Scotland address). I deposited money into my UK bank, which was opened for me by my employer. My employer also wrote a letter of invitation, a contact letter and my work permit, as well as my very lengthy work contract. The visa application is long but all good things come to those who wait! You must apply for the biometric scan. 

The Consulate wants to make sure that you're married; that you won't be on welfare and that you won't be on government housing. Do what Izzy says and keep your official mail. I also am applying for LTR after 5 years, but don't have the benefit of a spouse! However, I'm very employable, which you may want to add to your list of "to-do's" if you're not already.

My advice? Apply for the visa from the US. If I were you, BEFORE filling out any visa application I would call the embassy (at 12 dollars a call!) or invest in a good immigration lawyer. Once you complete the visa on-line, you CANNOT make a change. You have only one chance, and if you are rejected, you must appeal. That will take forever. What a pain. But it's like that everywhere; think how hard it is to get a vsia for our country!

Wishing you the best - PJ


----------

